# Should I buy this bike?



## smoothoperato (Apr 27, 2011)

All,

This is my first time posting to the site. I have read alot of the other posts and have seen the great feedback. I am looking at buying a Fuji '10 Roubaix ACR 2.0 my local bike shop has it for $800 till the end of the month. This will be my first road bike and I intend to ride this bad boy at least 3 - 4 times a week. I used to ride my mountain bike on the trail and need something better. Is this a good bike, performance, for the price, any suggestions or feedback is much appreciated.

SmoothOperator


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a 2010 Roubaix ACR 3.0, for just over $800 and I love it, so that is an awesome deal! To me, the carbon stays make a huge difference in the amount of road vibration I feel in the seat of my shorts.

Make sure you get fit properly - I did the online calculator and it got me to an approximate size, but I had to ride the bikes to make sure.


----------



## beast787 (Apr 18, 2011)

Purchased a 2010 Roubaix 1.0 SRAM Components @ Performance 899.00.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

*Roubaix*

I have a Fuji Roubaix Pro. It is a sweet bike and you are getting a great deal.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 from my LBS. Should be here next week. I can't wait!!


----------



## archi321 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Fuji servetto*

Hello im thinking of buying my first fuji/road bike i got and offer for 2010 SL1 comp servetto replica for 1200$ its size 53 and im 5'10 any thoughts should i go for it?


----------



## ArchEtech (Jul 8, 2011)

that's a good price for a 2.0. They are typically $1000-$1100 when priced well.


----------



## igme (Jul 8, 2011)

*2010 1.0 Roubaix 5700*

Performance has a 2010 1.0 Roubaix 5700 bike. It's got full Shimano 105 (drivetrain, brakes, wheels) Price is at $949.00. I personally have a 2010 roubaix 1.0 with SRAM Rival Drivetrain (upgraded my crankset to Rival as well). I almost traded in mine for the 5700 but I like the Rival doubletap more than the 105's. It's a great bike.


----------

